# Legit Homeopathy Doctor for Skin in Dubai



## Tbreak (Mar 15, 2013)

Hi All,

Could anyone please suggest me the best and well renowned Homeopathic Doctor for Skin in Dubai?

I've been experiencing milk Psoriasis on my legs and back and I've tried all fancy creams, ointments, gels and what not... It control my symptoms pretty well but I need a permanent remedy!

I know it's been said that there's no cure for this kind of skin problem in the Alopathy... but since Psoriasis an an autoimmune thingy, I'm sure that a homeopathic doctor could work right on the root cause of the skin disorder and cure it permanently. So, please advise me if you guys know any famous Homeopathic Doctor in Dubai? Also, if homeopathic treament covered by the medical insurance I've been given by the organisation that I work for?

Regards,


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

Tbreak said:


> Also, if homeopathic treament covered by the medical insurance I've been given by the organisation that I work for?
> 
> Regards,


Depending on the policy (look at your own company's policy wording), some of it may be covered up to a certain limit. (I know that there is some coverage under my policy)


----------



## nikkisizer (Aug 20, 2011)

Hi Tbreak,

My better half used to suffer also and having tried various creams we then came across Exorex which cleared it up perfectly.

Almost three years later it still hasn't come back 

Exorex Psoriasis Medication 100ml - PharmacyOnline.com.au

I hope it works for you too!


----------



## HamishUK (Oct 20, 2009)

You know Homeopathy is nothing but water and has 0 proven benefits. You're better off saving your money and trying something else.

Homeopathy: there's nothing in it | The 10:23 Campaign | #ten23


----------

